# The battle of the bulge!!



## megga (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, on the 1st August i'm flying of to Greece to get married to my owner lol
I'm happy with my body apart from my tummy, at the mo its 38 inch and I want to shred 3 inch.
My problem is I loose it from the rest of my body before my tummy goes down, this leaves me looking skinny and gaunt in the face.

I cut out the beer (next pint is in Greece), my breakfast is one pack of Belvita, for lunch 3 slices of Burgan bread, with ham, mustard and lettuce, with 2 raw carrots and an apple, and for dinner, I have what ever is put in front of me.

The Gym is a no go as I work full time, start at 7.30 and finish at 17.10, some days I work overtime and can finish 22.00-23.00 and if I finish on time, I am round my sons house (he just brought a run down house, and i'm the free worker) in fact the only time I def don't work is every Sat morning when I have my 17 month old grandson.

I'm 5'8 and weigh 13.4 stone (sounds heavy but I am very big boned, had a job getting a wedding ring to fit, Z+2) and apart from tum, not an ounce of fat on me)

Any advice????  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds like we have similar problems! All my excess weight gathers around my middle - not an ounce anywhere else, and it's very difficult to shift just be losing weight alone, because as you say you lose it all over and then look scraggy!

One thing I do find helpful is doing some abdominal exercises. I've found that the 15 Minute Workouts For Dummies is very good for this. The dvd includes workouts for other bits, but I've only ever used the abs section. It's relatively easy to follow, not overly demanding (I find most exercise dvds too difficult to follow), and it only takes 15 minutes or so out of your day. I usually manage to fit in two a day, morning and afternoon. It does make a difference, along with the things you suggest like cutting out booze, so might be worth a look


----------



## megga (Jun 2, 2014)

Cheers, may have a look at that, see if I can get something like it as an ap on my phone, then I can do it while at work sometimes


----------

